# Richtige Anwendung der EMV Richtlinie



## WITHCA (26 November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin mir unsicher, wie wir die EMV-Richtlinie richtig anzuwenden haben.

Wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau tätig.
Die Komponenten zur Ansteuerung der Maschinen befinden sich in einem Schaltschrank von Rittal oder von Schroff.
Folgende Komponenten sind z.B. verbaut: 2 x Netzteile für Steuerspannung, ein paar Schütze, Steuerung von Beckhoff, Analoge Sensoren, Ventilinsel, Schaltschranklüfter. Manchmal auch ein Motor, aber eher selten. (Keine Drehzahlregelung der Motoren.)

In der Vergangenheit sind bei diesen Maschinen keine Störungen durch oder an diesen Maschinen bekannt.

Ich bin mir aber nicht im Klaren, wie wir die EMV-Richtlinie richtig anzuwenden haben. Sind die Normen EN 61000-6-2: "Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit (EMV) - Teil 6-2: Fachgrundnormen - Störfestigkeit für Industriebereiche" und EN 61000-6-4: "Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit (EMV) - Teil 6-4: Fachgrundnormen - Störaussendung für Industriebereiche" dafür zutreffend?

Was mich besonders interessiert: Muss ich bei jeder Maschine aus Sicht der EMV-Richtlinie EMV-Messungen durchführen? 

Es wäre echt super, wenn Ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet 

Gruß
WITHCA


----------



## Safety (28 November 2015)

Hallo im Netz gibt es dazu einiges gebe mal EMV und Schaltschrankbau ein.

  Sende mir eine Mail dann kann ich Dir auch einiges schicken.
  Das ist auch Empfehlenswert
http://www.jschmitz.de/expertenforum/literatur/


----------



## Klopfer (2 Dezember 2015)

WITHCA schrieb:


> Was mich besonders interessiert: Muss ich bei jeder Maschine aus Sicht der EMV-Richtlinie EMV-Messungen durchführen?
> 
> WITHCA



Hallo Withca,

ganz klare Antwort: NEIN. Die Richtlinie fordert keine Messungen... sie fordert "lediglich" die Einhaltung der entsprechenden Grenzwerte. In den meisten Fällen (die Quote dürfte im Maschinenbau jenseits der 99% liegen) wird die Vermutung die Ziele der Richtlinie zu erfüllen dadurch erreicht, dass man alle Bauteile entsprechend den Vorgaben der Hersteller einsetzt und verbaut. Auch sollten die montierenden Mitarbeiter entsprechend geschult sein.

Wohlgemerkt; das bezieht sich auf den Maschinenbau... im Bereich der Geräte gem. Niederspannungsrichtlinie sind Messungen deutlich häufiger anzutreffen.

Trotz all dem ist es gelegentlich doch überraschend welche Ergebnisse eine in Einzelfällen durchgeführte Messung dann bringt.

Gruß


----------

